# Sprinkler blowout



## st_group (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi All
I recently purchased a 26 gallon compressor and am planning to blow out my sprinkler system myself this fall (since i am in Michigan and don't want the pipes to freeze and burst). Though it's only 5 CFM @40 psi, and the recommended CFM is 10, I am still going to attempt this. 

My question is - where do I attach the air hose? My back flow preventer has 2 test cocks......which one do i attach the air hose to. Picture attached. Any help from the gurus is appreciated


----------



## david86camaro (Apr 15, 2016)

I’ve done both, but it’s better on the top one since that is past the backflow membrane. I used to just leave a male compressor quick coupling, so it was fast and easy to connect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

